# Work Place Health & Safty



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Inspector was in last week asked if I smoked and I said no. He gave written warning for smoking in the work place, then informed me that company trucks and all work places are included in the smoking ban. The thing is that if he cites me the fine is $500.00 and it doubles for each additional citation. I guess I've been a little easy going about it even though I quit myself about 12 years ago but I'm not going to pay a fine so my apprentice can smoke at work. :no::no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

More and more places of employment have 'no tobacco' policies. 

One local county gov't. I am aware of makes prospective applicants sign a paper attesting to the fact that they will abstain from using tobacco. I don't use tobacco, but I can see how those who use it might not like that policy.:sailor:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Am i reading this right???? one cannot smoke in is own vehicle??


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Won't be long now before they tell you what color toilet paper you can wipe your a-- with


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Am i reading this right???? one cannot smoke in is own vehicle??


No. You can't smoke in company vehicles


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Am i reading this right???? one cannot smoke in is own vehicle??


 Glad to see that hapening... its not the smoker in the vehicle, its the azzhole throwing the butts out of the window...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dmaz said:


> No. You can't smoke in company vehicles


 That's a good policy


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Dmaz said:


> No. You can't smoke in company vehicles


 
That's some bull sh!t, i could see the boss tell you NO but the inspector tell you NO:furious::furious:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My truck is the only non smoking truck in the shop, I am the only non smoker. I have had to pull over for my apprentice on long auls.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Just for the record my house, car, van, wife and I are all smoke free


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Copenhagen...so I do understand those that like to smoke. But even though I am firmly for individual liberty to decide whether anyone should smoke or not, the fact is I see idiots throwing lit cigarettes out the windows of moving vehicles every day :furious:

And this is in drought season. The roads up here have burned swaths every mile or so throughout the area because of these fools 

Fine them. 

Fine them twice.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> My truck is the only non smoking truck in the shop, I am the only non smoker. I have had to pull over for my apprentice on long auls.


Forget him.
I wouldn't contribute to the demise of his health smoking cancer stix!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Forget him.
> I wouldn't contribute to the demise of his health smoking cancer stix!


...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Forget him.
> I wouldn't contribute to the demise of his health smoking cancer stix!


That's fairly insulting for you to say.

He is allowed to smoke on lunch or breaks.

...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see why an inspector is concerned about a work truck. They seem to be reaching just to fine anybody. 
Sometime ago a read a story about a Guy who was pulled over in Main for smoking in his car. He was driving his wife's car that had child on board sign. The cop have a ticket cause the child is sometimes in the car. 
Really when does it end?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Won't be long now before they tell you what color toilet paper you can wipe your a-- with


Thats what happens when we allow the government to get to much power.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I understand the sentiment, Albacore...but that pic is shameful:thumbdown:

This has nothing to do with President Obama.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I understand the sentiment, Albacore...but that pic is shameful:thumbdown:
> 
> This has nothing to do with President Obama.


Your right about the pic, it was disrespectful to the office of President of the United States.

I removed it.

But Mr Obama is the leader of this over reaching government and for that reason the buck stops with him.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Understood...thanks, Albacore 

I hope your back is improving rapidly. Get better soon, brother :yes:


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*He's not listening.*

Caught him smoking on a reno-job just before noon today. Told him at 8:30 this morning.:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ken53 said:


> Caught him smoking on a reno-job just before noon today. Told him at 8:30 this morning.:furious::furious::furious:


Dock him for his smoke breaks ... Tell him you pay to do plumbing ... He is not paid to smoke


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Dock him for his smoke breaks ... Tell him you pay to do plumbing ... He is not paid to smoke


He's the type that works with a smoke in his yap.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ken53 said:


> He's the type that works with a smoke in his yap.


I guess he doesn't get paid then


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I guess he doesn't get paid then


Tell him that he's paying for the fines..


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I find smoking ban as government policy outrageous. In the same boat as seat blt laws.
As company policy it is at owners discretion.

Still don,t understand why fast food is not regulated?

Also not a fine of sin tax.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never smoked at a customers house. Even when they were and handed me an ash tray. I would walk out to my van and smoke on the street. I always felt it disrespectful. I'm now trying to quit. Hardest thing I have done. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

beachplumber said:


> I find smoking ban as government policy outrageous. In the same boat as seat blt laws.
> As company policy it is at owners discretion.
> 
> Still don,t understand why fast food is not regulated?
> ...


 I find the smoking ban is the best thing ever happened for the non smokers... the ban won't kill the smokers... why should the 80 percent of the general public have to put up with the smell and the butts pollution caused by the 80 percent of the smokers???


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Its the principal of regulating what one does in there property or business. Not about the smoking itself. I am a smoker, but the ban doesn't bother me in the essence that I have to step outside aat a bar or restaurant.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*The problem is over.*

He's building a garage at his house, asked me if I would help with the cement work so I stopped by on my way to the shop yesterday morning, ABS floor-drains all stubbed up ready for the cement truck and from the look of the ground work it's been there for a couple of months. I asked him when he got to the shop if he took the ABS from the shop. had to cool out for a little while after he said yes and walked away. This morning I said " we have to talk about the pipe he took from the shop." I in formed him that even my in-laws know they have to for anything from the shop. He said "it's not like I'M steeling I work here.":furious::furious:
He's picking up his final pay on Monday


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ken53 said:


> He's building a garage at his house, asked me if I would help with the cement work so I stopped by on my way to the shop yesterday morning, ABS floor-drains all stubbed up ready for the cement truck and from the look of the ground work it's been there for a couple of months. I asked him when he got to the shop if he took the ABS from the shop. had to cool out for a little while after he said yes and walked away. This morning I said " we have to talk about the pipe he took from the shop." I in formed him that even my in-laws know they have to for anything from the shop. He said "it's not like I'M steeling I work here.":furious::furious:
> He's picking up his final pay on Monday


Thats pretty brazen!

Hey Ken, are you near Duck Lake? My wifes uncle owns Debrays Plbg & Heating.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Thats pretty brazen!
> 
> Hey Ken, are you near Duck Lake? My wifes uncle owns Debrays Plbg & Heating.


No about 250 miles south west.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

ken53 said:


> " He said "it's not like I'M steeling I work here.":furious::furious:


Wow. There's stupid, and then there is STUPID!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Common at orientation meetings to be told no tobacco of any type along with no sunflower seeds these days.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

leakfree said:


> Common at orientation meetings to be told no tobacco of any type along with no sunflower seeds these days.



Sunflower seed? Are they a choking hazard?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Sunflower seed? Are they a choking hazard?


I think it's the fact that some people spit the shells everywhere.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

